# Sports Coaching in Thailand



## scottevo

I am looking on going travelling and staying in Thailand for several months next year, do the have sports coaching companies in Thailand which you can work for (paid or voluntary)? thanks


----------



## Gary Pope

There are opportunities. I know of one Christian organization which operates a "for profit" outreach program based in Bangkok. I assume you do not speak Thai so another is with the International Schools either as a sports program director or volunteer helping coach in their sports programs. I am not familiar with the Bangkok scene but there may be opportunities in sports clubs there. If you are a well known expert in some field, or convince someone you are, you may also do some individual training. For example, golf, badminton , etc. Then there is the Thai work rules you will need to consider.


----------



## Song_Si

Hi - good on you for considering vol work; are you settled on any particular area of the country? I have contacts for rugby and water safety/lifeguard training, thoroughly enjoyed myself helping out with those activities, great way to meet people and improve on language skills too. 

Paid employment is more difficult as it involves work visas and unlikely for a short term such as yours. Paid work without a visa is not recommended.

Voluntary work also fits this category, though I have chosen to ignore it. 

Last year I was asked to help with a school volleyball team - simply because there were no parents available to help out the teacher, all working, and a second adult was needed to run the training sessions. Great fun, was invited, and joined them on a school trip - one of the team!

Where we live now I train at the swimming pool complex and have had numerous requests to provided intermediate level swim lessons, all of which I've said 'no' to. A big difference in that there are already two paid coaches there and it would not be a popular move, even though they have more students than they can manage. They get paid to coach - being 'in competition' would I imagine have me potted to immigration very quickly.


----------

